# We have to talk about you faggots not being able to figure out thumbnails



## Null (Mar 1, 2022)

I have been trying, for years, unsuccessfully, to educate the average user of this website of what a thumbnail is.

Unfortunately, when you ctrl+c ctrl+v an image into your post, it will be full sized by default. I asked XenForo _for years_ to make copypasted images thumbnail by default but they refused. It's up to you to learn to be a heterosexual.










Further, it is essentially *never* okay to use the [img] tag. I would just break it but unfortunately that would break it across the site.

Look at this.





You are coming to my website and hotlinking fucking /pol/ shit to my threads. What did I do to deserve this? You phoneposting queers are hotlinking fucking 4chan shit over to the forum.


Edit: I have now made a video tutorial on adding a fffffffucking image to your post




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Last Stand (Mar 3, 2022)

What if you're copy/pasting an article for A&N and it has images? Do you recommend deleting those images?


----------



## Sanshain (Mar 3, 2022)

I've been guilty of this myself. I will do my best to avoid this in future.


----------



## WaveBreak (Mar 3, 2022)

can't you ban the guys from /pol/, except for the old fags


----------



## Null (Mar 3, 2022)

The Last Stand said:


> What if you're copy/pasting an article for A&N and it has images? Do you recommend deleting those images?


Yes. The copy+paste jobs in A&N are by far the laziest, sloppiest shit on the site. A&N is beyond moderation to the point where I don't even bother pointing this out. Retard faggot niggers will literally include advertisements, asides, page notices, "READ MOREs" to other articles. Just unbelievably lazy. When/if we get the software change I am just nuking A&N and not bothering to import its content because it's worthless.


----------



## Panzermensch (Mar 3, 2022)

Thank you for finally mentioning this Null.


----------



## Canoodler (Mar 3, 2022)

I would make a snide remark, but I must admit seeing a gigantic image that I have to spend 30 seconds scrolling down in order to get to the next post in a thread is quite annoying.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Mar 3, 2022)

Null said:


> When/if we get the software change I am just nuking A&N and not bothering to import its content because it's worthless.


thank you


----------



## Vecr (Mar 3, 2022)

Null said:


> nuking A&N


Including the happenings threads? Some of them have quite a bit of stuff that should be kept.


----------



## Minecraft Axolotl (Mar 3, 2022)

As a relative new fag I didn't know about this until you posted this in an earlier thread. Probably pin it somewhere permanently so newer idiots in the future can find easily or they're gonna keep doing it.


----------



## The handsome tard (Mar 3, 2022)

Sorry man, legit


----------



## inception_state (Mar 3, 2022)

Yeah... my bad. I forgot that drag and drop created an img tag to the original source on Xenforo, on the Fediverse it creates a cached copy on the CDN.



WaveBreak said:


> can't you ban the guys from /pol/, except for the old fags


/pol/ is garbage about 99% of the time, the exception is when a bunch of slavs are shooting at each other. It's easier to keep track of a couple threads than watch a couple dozen "OSINT" Telegram channels.


----------



## Narr Then (Mar 3, 2022)

I got told that I was a 'phone posting faggot' a couple of weeks before anyone ever told me that my pictures were coming out supersized and fucking up the site for people on pc/laptop. Had no clue what the problem was until I was actually told, I imagine it's the same for a lot of people at first so it's good that it's now featured.


----------



## the khat quaffer (Mar 3, 2022)

I just like to say for the record that some of us phone posters are not _complete_ faggots.

But it is annoying to have to delete your image and then reinsert the thumbnail version every single time on a phone. I still do it because of other people that insert the full size image, they really ruin the experience, having to scroll past their XBox huge images of mostly white, empty space and I don't want to be like them.


----------



## Very_sad_man (Mar 3, 2022)

Mea culpa, I didn't know. I'll be careful to not do it again. Sorry


----------



## Konstantin Romanov (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## Dergint (Mar 3, 2022)

Null said:


> When/if we get the software change I am just nuking A&N and not bothering to import its content because it's worthless.


Can we at least keep the couch cuck thread? It feels like KF history.

E: Also I generally like to point to it when talking about how KF has standards that "respectable" sites don't.


----------



## Slappy McGherkin (Mar 3, 2022)

Always try to thumbnail, unless I've actually screen-capped the pic and resized it to something acceptable. Hot links to other sources simply fuck everything up.


----------



## Null (Mar 3, 2022)

I have included a video tutorial on how to add a fucking image to your post to the OP of this thread thank you


----------



## Slav Power (Mar 3, 2022)

The way I do it is I paste it in full-size, then switch to BBcode mode and remove the part of the img block that makes it full size.

This is the bit you need to remove to turn an embed into a thumbnail one.


----------



## Very_sad_man (Mar 3, 2022)

Should we also resize the images if they are too large, or inserting them like thumbnail is good enough? What is the optimal file size?


----------



## TurdFondler (Mar 3, 2022)

Just make all hot linked images show a picture that says "I am a gigantic faggot" and 24hr thread ban for anyone not using thumbnails


----------



## What the shit (Mar 3, 2022)

@Null what about images that regardless of whether you thumbnail it or not, its still the same size as if you inserted it as a full image? Still thumbnail it?


----------



## Null (Mar 3, 2022)

Very_sad_man said:


> Should we also resize the images if they are too large, or inserting them like thumbnail is good enough? What is the optimal file size?


Resize images? Just thumbnail everything. I don't get the conundrum. If they are thumbnailed they are resized. Watch the tutorial video. You are probably using the handlebar instead of inserting as thumbnail.



What the shit said:


> @Null what about images that regardless of whether you thumbnail it or not, its still the same size as if you inserted it as a full image? Still thumbnail it?


You can literally never go wrong using thumbnails. If it doesn't size down then it doesn't affect it at all.


----------



## Dergint (Mar 3, 2022)

Slav Power said:


> The way I do it is I paste it in full-size, then switch to BBcode mode and remove the part of the img block that makes it full size.
> 
> This is the bit you need to remove to turn an embed into a thumbnail one.
> View attachment 3039246


... I wonder if I could make a user script to automate that process every time the Post Reply button is hit. It shouldn't be complicated, though it might be inelegant, but I'm a monstrous phoneposter so it's not like I'd ever be able to test it if I made it...


----------



## WeWuzFinns (Mar 3, 2022)

Just tell CNN to educate people how to insert images and the nigger cattle will learn.


----------



## Butter Keks (Mar 3, 2022)

Hey @Null I remember seeing a video (that I think you did) that offered a very clear and concise explanation of how to use youtube-dl. But I can't seem to find that video anymore even though I thought I archived it. Do you still have it? It was really excellent for showing youtube-dl to the uninitiated.


----------



## Banquet Meal (Mar 3, 2022)

im not trying to be willfully ignorant, but i honestly dont know what im doing here..so i added a photo, and then i clicked on the thumbnail button, and now i have a smaller version of the photo, and the original version. am i missing a step here?


----------



## What the shit (Mar 3, 2022)

Banquet_meal said:


> im not trying to be willfully ignorant, but i honestly dont know what im doing here..so i added a photo, and then i clicked on the thumbnail button, and now i have a smaller version of the photo, and the original version. am i missing a step here?


Show us a screenshot so we can make fun of you.


----------



## reptile baht spaniard rid (Mar 3, 2022)

Slav Power said:


> The way I do it is I paste it in full-size, then switch to BBcode mode and remove the part of the img block that makes it full size.
> 
> This is the bit you need to remove to turn an embed into a thumbnail one.
> View attachment 3039246


Could the word filter be set to just ing forbid type="full" forever amen


----------



## Null (Mar 3, 2022)

Butter Keks said:


> Hey @Null I remember seeing a video (that I think you did) that offered a very clear and concise explanation of how to use youtube-dl. But I can't seem to find that video anymore even though I thought I archived it. Do you still have it? It was really excellent for showing youtube-dl to the uninitiated.


YouTube literally deleted it for ambiguous ToS Violations and auto-rejected it on appeal twice. I'd have to re-record it.


----------



## Banquet Meal (Mar 3, 2022)

What the shit said:


> Show us a screenshot so we can make fun of you.


duly noted, tryhard


----------



## Very_sad_man (Mar 3, 2022)

Null said:


> Resize images? Just thumbnail everything. I don't get the conundrum. If they are thumbnailed they are resized. Watch the tutorial video. You are probably using the handlebar instead of inserting as thumbnail.


I understood the part about thumbnails and I use them. I meant the size of the file before I upload it - I asked if it's only problem for mobile users or for your storage. I just want to be a good boy.


----------



## Jimmy Olsen (Mar 3, 2022)

I don't sober here come. You can't expect me to be intelligent. It's unfair discrimination and I will be filing a suitlaw against you.


----------



## Null (Mar 3, 2022)

Very_sad_man said:


> I understood the part about thumbnails, I meant the size of the file before I upload it - I asked if it's only problem for mobile users or for your storage. I just want to be a good boy.


I mean don't go out of your way to make wastefully oversized images but we're hosting videos now and people love somehow making 75MB files out of 30 seconds of footage which is a far more urgent issue.


----------



## Canoodler (Mar 3, 2022)

Proposal, threadban anyone who posts a massive image, and only unban them if they can prove they know how to make a thumbnail.


----------



## What the shit (Mar 3, 2022)

Canoodler said:


> Proposal, threadban anyone who posts a massive image, and only unban them if they can prove they know how to make a thumbnail.


Or how about this, discourage any phoneposter to post *any* image until they can find a PC to upload images.


----------



## reptile baht spaniard rid (Mar 3, 2022)

Very_sad_man said:


> I understood the part about thumbnails and I use them. I meant the size of the file before I upload it - I asked if it's only problem for mobile users or for your storage. I just want to be a good boy.


If you have time and want to you can run the image through https://tinypng.com or similar, but the main thing is the thumbnail. Hard drives are cheap, bandwidth isn't.


----------



## Oh piss off! (Mar 3, 2022)

Thanks Null. I apologise for being an incompetent twat.


----------



## Ninon42 (Mar 3, 2022)

Guilty, sorry. Was just adding images with the toolbar. Will thumbnail in future.


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Mar 3, 2022)

Null said:


> Yes. The copy+paste jobs in A&N are by far the laziest, sloppiest shit on the site. A&N is beyond moderation to the point where I don't even bother pointing this out. Retard faggot niggers will literally include advertisements, asides, page notices, "READ MOREs" to other articles. Just unbelievably lazy. When/if we get the software change I am just nuking A&N and not bothering to import its content because it's worthless.


What will the new section be called, FYAD? No article that needs pictures ever have pictures which posters point out immediately.


----------



## Ass_manager (Mar 3, 2022)

Shame for us TIFF-philes on this forum. Null should not give anymore warnings, just when someone misuses the thumbnails make their KiwiFarms site load 5% slower every offence.


----------



## TheSockiestSock (Mar 3, 2022)

Every time you make a post about ‘I have been trying to make users be less retarded’ I feel personally attacked and I’ve only been here since August.


----------



## Jimmy Olsen (Mar 3, 2022)

I don't think telling people how to cripple the website is a good idea Null.


----------



## Weed Eater (Mar 3, 2022)

Was this just not common sense though?

Why am I even asking that, of course there's no common sense anymore.


----------



## HarblMcDavid (Mar 3, 2022)

Null said:


> YouTube literally deleted it for ambiguous ToS Violations and auto-rejected it on appeal twice. I'd have to re-record it.






Your browser is not able to display this video.



This one?


----------



## the khat quaffer (Mar 3, 2022)

Null said:


> I mean don't go out of your way to make wastefully oversized images but we're hosting videos now and people love somehow making 75MB files out of 30 seconds of footage which is a far more urgent issue.









Can you help me archive this to the site I keep getting error messages


----------



## lolnah (Mar 3, 2022)

Do...do newfags not know that 4chan threads are deleted after a certain period of time? Seriously how do people not understand that you have to archive everything at this point?


----------



## Unassuming Local Guy (Mar 3, 2022)

I think a lot of people don't really understand _why_ they're being asked to use thumbnails, which is an important aspect.

From what I gather, it's less about bandwidth and more about simply not having pages that are 500 miles long because they're crammed full of physically large images.  It's just annoying to scroll through.  Unless I'm missing something. 

I'm not sure thumbnails even reduce bandwidth usage.  I know they don't reduce storage space usage.


----------



## Null (Mar 3, 2022)

HarblMcDavid said:


> This one?


Yes, I'll need to update it because youtube-dl was murdered by Susan and yt-dlp is the new one.



Jimmy Olsen said:


> I don't think telling people how to cripple the website is a good idea Null.


??? it doesn't cripple the site is just makes browsing unpleasant. it's essentially a matter of netiquette but I don't know how else to tell people to start being more fucking considerate


----------



## Cilleystring (Mar 3, 2022)

Jimmy Olsen said:


> I don't think telling people how to cripple the website is a good idea Null.


Vordrak, Greta, Greer, Melinda, Sam Ambreen and them have all the ammo they need now. Good thing they're all far too lazy and stupid

Edit: and as Null said above it wouldn't do shit anyway


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Mar 3, 2022)

The preview button is pretty useful if you're worried about fucking something up.  You just click it again to go back to editing your post.  Im a retard who will never remember how to spoiler something so when I do I double check.


----------



## NerdShamer (Mar 3, 2022)

Null said:


> I have included a video tutorial on how to add a fucking image to your post to the OP of this thread thank you


Why do you sound like an incel?

Oh, wait.


----------



## HarblMcDavid (Mar 3, 2022)

Unassuming Local Guy said:


> I think a lot of people don't really understand _why_ they're being asked to use thumbnails, which is an important aspect.
> 
> From what I gather, it's less about bandwidth and more about simply not having pages that are 500 miles long because they're crammed full of physically large images.  It's just annoying to scroll through.  Unless I'm missing something.
> 
> I'm not sure thumbnails even reduce bandwidth usage.  I know they don't reduce storage space usage.


I seem to recall some threads becoming unbrowsable because the browser choked rendering the pages due to all the un-thumbed phone screenshots with resolutions seemingly in excess of 4k.


----------



## Friendly Primarina (Mar 3, 2022)

If I put a thumbnail inside a spoiler, will the full image appear at the bottom as an "attachment?" I don't want to accidentally put NSFW content outside a spoiler.


----------



## Kermit Jizz (Mar 3, 2022)

Null said:


> When/if we get the software change I am just nuking A&N and not bothering to import its content because it's worthless.


What else am I supposed to mindlessly browse while taking my morning shit? My favorite lolcow threads don't generate enough content for that.


----------



## inception_state (Mar 3, 2022)

lolnah said:


> Do...do newfags not know that 4chan threads are deleted after a certain period of time? Seriously how do people not understand that you have to archive everything at this point?


Have a picture open in another browser window, drag and drop it into the Xenforo post editor... And it creates a IMG tag linking to the original source of the file. Do this on pretty much any other platform, eg. Twitter, Pleroma, Matrix, whatever - and it will go download the file and host it either on the server or in a CDN. Xenforo's default behavior is weird, probably because this logic was decided back in 2000 or whatever when bandwidth was way more expensive. Hopefully Sneedforo will default to self-hosting the file and inserting a thumbnail.


----------



## evilsponge (Mar 3, 2022)

Thank you daddy Nool I'll try to do better


----------



## Sneed's Feed And Seed (Mar 3, 2022)

I have literally done this every time, it's just good forum etiquette.


----------



## 3-2-1836 (Mar 3, 2022)

Why not just automatically resize all images to a max width of 800px instead of native resolution?


----------



## Jimmy Olsen (Mar 3, 2022)

Null said:


> ??? it doesn't cripple the site is just makes browsing unpleasant. it's essentially a matter of netiquette but I don't know how else to tell people to start being more fucking considerate


I'm just saying with all the gayop and glowie shit that has been going on the past few days, now isn't a good time to get mad about this.


Spoiler



I'M SPERGING BECAUSE I DIDN'T KNOW HOW TO POST IMAGES RIGHT AND MY FEELINGS ARE DAMAGED.


----------



## Mason Verger (Mar 3, 2022)

Nothing like scrolling into a massive 4K image of a botched tranny stink ditch.

It’s even worse when it happens on kiwifarms.


----------



## Null (Mar 3, 2022)

NerdShamer said:


> Why do you sound like an incel?


No clue, don't project


----------



## lolnah (Mar 3, 2022)

inception_state said:


> Have a picture open in another browser window, drag and drop it into the Xenforo post editor... And it creates a IMG tag linking to the original source of the file. Do this on pretty much any other platform, eg. Twitter, Pleroma, Matrix, whatever - and it will go download the file and host it either on the server or in a CDN. Xenforo's default behavior is weird, probably because this logic was decided back in 2000 or whatever when bandwidth was way more expensive. Hopefully Sneedforo will default to self-hosting the file and inserting a thumbnail.


Idk, maybe I'm just old, but I've literally never used the drag-and-drop feature anywhere. I have a compulsive habit of downloading everything, most likely a vestigial remnant from a time when 4chan threads moved much faster than they do now.


----------



## Troonos (Mar 3, 2022)

Thank you. I'm getting sick of this shit. I shouldn't have to scroll down five pages just to get through one post full of cell phone screenshots.


----------



## What the shit (Mar 3, 2022)

Null said:


> When/if we get the software change I am just nuking A&N and not bothering to import its content because it's worthless.


It was nice while it lasted, at least for some people of course.


----------



## Deadwaste (Mar 3, 2022)

Null said:


> Yes. The copy+paste jobs in A&N are by far the laziest, sloppiest shit on the site. A&N is beyond moderation to the point where I don't even bother pointing this out. Retard faggot niggers will literally include advertisements, asides, page notices, "READ MOREs" to other articles. Just unbelievably lazy. When/if we get the software change I am just nuking A&N and not bothering to import its content because it's worthless.


they cant help it. theyre literally retarded and only know ctrl+c and ctrl+v


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Mar 3, 2022)

Anybody who doesn't know how to/isn't doing this should be pistol whipped.


----------



## McSchlomo (Mar 3, 2022)

just ban all forum users tbh


----------



## Mountain Dew (Mar 3, 2022)

HarblMcDavid said:


> I seem to recall some threads becoming unbrowsable because the browser choked rendering the pages due to all the un-thumbed phone screenshots with resolutions seemingly in excess of 4k.


Having a large monitor makes browsing some of the Reddit transgender selfies threads very scary because people will upload the full res without even spoiling or anything.


----------



## Mr. 0 (Mar 3, 2022)

default the site format to text-based only and charge users $10 to use/see images

rip @Lowtax


----------



## What the shit (Mar 3, 2022)

McSchlomo said:


> just ban all forum users tbh


Mods, ban anybody who is using Kiwi Farms real tawk.


----------



## Butter Keks (Mar 3, 2022)

Hey friend @Null can you make a video tutorial how to download things off of GitHub? I'm not autistic enough to figure that website out.


----------



## Null (Mar 3, 2022)

NOT Sword Fighter Super said:


> Anybody who doesn't know how to/isn't doing this should be pistol whipped.


----------



## What the shit (Mar 3, 2022)

McSchlomo said:


> just ban all forum users tbh


----------



## I'm Just A Worm (Mar 3, 2022)

Thanks for the explanation, I’m tech retarded so it’s helpful to have things spelled out.


----------



## admiral (Mar 3, 2022)

Phone posters truly are a plague on polite society.


----------



## Windmill (Mar 3, 2022)

Wait, most users are mobile??


----------



## Cilleystring (Mar 3, 2022)

Kermit Jizz said:


> What else am I supposed to mindlessly browse while taking my morning shit? My favorite lolcow threads don't generate enough content for that.


That's actually how I ended up in the A&N shithouse. Too many munchies, long dump, Greer thread was slow at the time, figured I'd catch up on current events.

It's a disaster though it's interesting to see the internets dumbest news articles all in one place. I get why Null hates it if it generates him needless stupid drama, and the fact that KF is a lolcow discussion site, not a political discussion site.

And I'm guessing its a fairly big source of the image and video issues he's talking about in this thread.


----------



## NotFatChild (Mar 3, 2022)

I have never posted on a phone.

I'm still retarded though.


----------



## Dergint (Mar 3, 2022)

Windmill said:


> Wait, most users are mobile??


I think he mentioned on a MATI that KF is weird and gets more traffic during business hours so lots of posters are workposters.

Considering the giant warning when registering, I think I could see workposters would be more likely to avoid connecting using company devices, which may force them to mobile.


----------



## admiral (Mar 3, 2022)

Mountain Dew said:


> Having a large monitor makes browsing some of the Reddit transgender selfies threads very scary because people will upload the full res without even spoiling or anything.


People doing that in the tranny threads has become such a plague that I'm starting to think that they do it on purpose just to be shocking.


----------



## S.C Malthus (Mar 3, 2022)

Unassuming Local Guy said:


> From what I gather, it's less about bandwidth and more about simply not having pages that are 500 miles long because they're crammed full of physically large images.  It's just annoying to scroll through.  Unless I'm missing something.


I'm guilty of not thumbing. Figured the above was the main reason so just hid them under spoilers so people could ignore them if they wanted. Guess I'll stop being a lazy fuck and thumbnail them now.



Spoiler: For Science


----------



## veri (Mar 3, 2022)

i’ll compress all my images to 100px resolution and save them as jpgs for you jersh


----------



## teriyakiburns (Mar 3, 2022)

I honestly didn't realise the handles didn't generate a resized image.


----------



## Patrick X Tomlinson (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## L50LasPak (Mar 3, 2022)

Null said:


> Yes. The copy+paste jobs in A&N are by far the laziest, sloppiest shit on the site. A&N is beyond moderation to the point where I don't even bother pointing this out. Retard faggot niggers will literally include advertisements, asides, page notices, "READ MOREs" to other articles. Just unbelievably lazy. When/if we get the software change I am just nuking A&N and not bothering to import its content because it's worthless.


I can clean up A&N to that specification. I would just need permission to be as draconian as I want. So far I've taken a light touch because of how people sperg out for getting "unfairly" banned, but if you're just going to nuke the board anyway I'd at least like a chance to ethnically cleanse all of the Reddit niggers and Kekistanis from it first.

Additionally I will also write detailed instructions and guidelines on how to copy over articles properly and watch over them to make sure they're implemented correctly, it wouldn't just be a slaughter.


----------



## Michael Janke (Mar 3, 2022)

Butter Keks said:


> Hey @Null I remember seeing a video (that I think you did) that offered a very clear and concise explanation of how to use youtube-dl. But I can't seem to find that video anymore even though I thought I archived it. Do you still have it? It was really excellent for showing youtube-dl to the uninitiated.


to download videos on windows
open windows powershell.
type cd downloads and press enter
now type
.\yt-dlp "space" youtube link

messing with resolution and audio formats is another day. but default is 720p MKVs i think.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Mar 3, 2022)

L50LasPak said:


> I can clean up A&N to that specification. I would just need permission to be as draconian as I want. So far I've taken a light touch because of how people sperg out for getting "unfairly" banned, but if you're just going to nuke the board anyway I'd at least like a chance to ethnically cleanse all of the Reddit niggers and Kekistanis from it first.
> 
> Additionally I will also write detailed instructions and guidelines on how to copy over articles properly and watch over them to make sure they're implemented correctly, it wouldn't just be a slaughter.


Your contributions would feed the spiderman thread for months.


----------



## DickMain (Mar 3, 2022)

Thank you for this thread. Next time I get dumbrated for calling out some stupid faggot for uploading (and mysteriously deleting) 2002 meme images half the size of the webpage I can direct them here. Portugal thread was shit to poke through for a while.


----------



## SITHRAK! (Mar 3, 2022)

I’m guilty of often being a lazy piece of shit as per Null’s gripe, and I promise the community that I will do better.


----------



## tudx (Mar 3, 2022)

Off topic question what attachment do you use for brave null


----------



## Butter Keks (Mar 3, 2022)

Michael Janke said:


> to download videos on windows
> open windows powershell.
> type cd downloads and press enter
> now type
> ...


Good run-down. 

I was just asking for the video because Null's presentation was pretty good and I could send it to people and they'd understand it the first try.


----------



## King Fructose (Mar 3, 2022)

I mostly browse the Farms on my phone and I will not apologize for it


----------



## Tsuki (Mar 3, 2022)

Butter Keks said:


> Hey friend @Null can you make a video tutorial how to download things off of GitHub? I'm not autistic enough to figure that website out.


----------



## Moths (Mar 3, 2022)

Well fuck I feel like an absolute boomer retard now


----------



## What the shit (Mar 3, 2022)

L50LasPak said:


> Additionally I will also write detailed instructions and guidelines on how to copy over articles properly and watch over them to make sure they're implemented correctly, it wouldn't just be a slaughter.


I just hope my threads in A&H meet the threshold of your guidelines.


----------



## The handsome tard (Mar 3, 2022)

Not that Im defending the idiots doing this on purpose but a lot of people (including myself admittingly) werent aware of this. Im trying to go on previous posts of mine to edit them into the way it should be.

I get it takes a lot of patience and effort to keep the site running and while we may not always agree on things like A&N being that bad (personally I think there are worse threads but I digress).

I still think that the least one can do is at try to make things easier for you to keep things running well on a technical level. But please be aware that most doing this were doing out of ignorance rather than malice.


----------



## Butter Keks (Mar 3, 2022)

Tsuki said:


> View attachment 3039869


Never would have thought to click the "code' button. I assumed that downloaded the code in some kind of raw format or something. Thanks!


----------



## L50LasPak (Mar 3, 2022)

What the shit said:


> I just hope my threads in A&H meet the threshold of your guidelines.


There'd be a grace period where all existing threads can get grandfathered in. At least, I think there would be. If Null wants me to go through the entire archives of A&H by hand and delete all threads that do not abide to the guidelines I'm prepared to do that though.


----------



## Clint Torez (Mar 3, 2022)

Every new happening user wave makes papa Null mald away an extra 500 hair follicles. I fear that by the end of 2024 he will have to resort to wearing wigs made of horse hairs in order to cover the ever-growing bald spot.


----------



## Uberpenguin (Mar 3, 2022)

L50LasPak said:


> I can clean up A&N to that specification. I would just need permission to be as draconian as I want. So far I've taken a light touch because of how people sperg out for getting "unfairly" banned, but if you're just going to nuke the board anyway I'd at least like a chance to ethnically cleanse all of the Reddit niggers and Kekistanis from it first.
> 
> Additionally I will also write detailed instructions and guidelines on how to copy over articles properly and watch over them to make sure they're implemented correctly, it wouldn't just be a slaughter.


----------



## Dumpster dived waifu (Mar 3, 2022)

Please tell me Sneedforo will be less retarded and gay about pictures.


----------



## Looney Troons (Mar 3, 2022)

As a phonequeer, I apologize for my past transgressions if I had ever made any. I will have any other phonequeers know that the process to insert images from your phone is exactly as described above. Attach -> insert thumbnail. Leave the image small. If someone is interested in your gay meme post, they’ll click to enlarge it.


----------



## Prehistoric Jazz (Mar 3, 2022)

Testing


----------



## The Last Stand (Mar 3, 2022)

L50LasPak said:


> I can clean up A&N to that specification. I would just need permission to be as draconian as I want. So far I've taken a light touch because of how people sperg out for getting "unfairly" banned, but if you're just going to nuke the board anyway I'd at least like a chance to ethnically cleanse all of the Reddit niggers and Kekistanis from it first.
> 
> Additionally I will also write detailed instructions and guidelines on how to copy over articles properly and watch over them to make sure they're implemented correctly, it wouldn't just be a slaughter.


I wish Null would've given ME a chance to be A&N mod. I'd definitely do some work.

I have an idea. When A&N gets the boot, replace it with a sticky post of websites of where they could go sperg about politics.


----------



## The handsome tard (Mar 3, 2022)

The Last Stand said:


> I wish Null would've given ME a chance to be A&N mod. I'd definitely do some work.
> 
> I have an idea. When A&N gets the boot, replace it with a sticky post of websites of where they could go sperg about politics.



Okay, legit question. I swear Im not trying to provoke you or anything.

But if you and others hate A&N so much, why you just dont avoid going there?


----------



## Looney Troons (Mar 3, 2022)

The handsome tard said:


> Okay, legit question. I swear Im not trying to provoke you or anything.
> 
> But if you and others hate A&N so much, why you just dont avoid going there?


When the milk is running dry on your favorite cow(s), something is always going on in A&H.


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Mar 3, 2022)

The handsome tard said:


> Okay, legit question. I swear Im not trying to provoke you or anything.
> 
> But if you and others hate A&N so much, why you just dont avoid going there?


I don't think its hate as much as it is that one can say only the beginning of a word before they get assraped by polispergs.


----------



## No Batty Boys in Jamaica (Mar 3, 2022)

>Using a phone.


----------



## The handsome tard (Mar 3, 2022)

Looney Troons said:


> When the milk is running dry on your favorite cow(s), something is always going on in A&H.



Yeah but there are idiots everywhere. I just think that people might be focusing too much on the negative in this case.

We gotta be fair too. Too much minority screwing over the majority.


----------



## L50LasPak (Mar 3, 2022)

The problem with A&H is its culture war bullshit, which I would be fully willing to put a permanent stop to. The problem is not politics, or people talking about politics, the problem is drones mindlessly shilling the bullshit they eat on whatever shit vortex website they spend the majority of their time on. It doesn't remotely matter whether or not the person's bent is conservative, liberal, or non-aligned. If they have an agenda, they must be removed.


----------



## What the shit (Mar 3, 2022)

>Thread about Null being mad at phoneposters not thumbnailing their images
>Thread has devolved into a “why A&H is terrible and a disease and how do we cure it?”
I love this site.


----------



## Looney Troons (Mar 3, 2022)

The handsome tard said:


> Yeah but there are idiots everywhere. I just think that people might be focusing too much on the negative in this case.
> 
> We gotta be fair too. Too much minority screwing over the majority.


This forum is built on documenting the idiocy of weird Internet denizens, so it’s only natural that some participants, in turn, are idiots. They wave their banner proudly and are easily ignored. 

@L50LasPak is 100% accurate here. The agendaposting drones who do not actively participate in discussions and only rehash their drivel are the primary reason A&H is the way it is. I don’t think it’s something we will ever get a handle on unless we do a purge of all of the drones, and maybe implement a vetting system to allow contributors to post. This is against the spirit of the forum though, so… I have no idea. 

Anyway, this thread is about people being gay with images. Please don’t be gay with images.


----------



## teriyakiburns (Mar 3, 2022)

The Last Stand said:


> I wish Null would've given ME a chance to be A&N mod. I'd definitely do some work.
> 
> I have an idea. When A&N gets the boot, replace it with a sticky post of websites of where they could go sperg about politics.


That would be a very short list.


----------



## Activelo (Mar 3, 2022)

What the shit said:


> >Thread about Null being mad at phoneposters not thumbnailing their images
> >Thread has devolved into a “why A&H is terrible and a disease and how do we cure it?”
> I love this site.


Well, Null pretty much said that he’s getting rid of it as soon as he gets the chance, so that was inevitable.

My only request when that happens is that certain threads be saved, like the Chauvin and Rittenhouse trial threads. Isn’t Happenings a subsection of A&H?


----------



## William "Billy" Eilish (Mar 3, 2022)

I was paranoid I fucked up as a newfag, if I ever post wrong a thousand pardons to Glorious Leader and his oldfags


----------



## What the shit (Mar 3, 2022)

Activelo said:


> Well, Null pretty much said that he’s getting rid of it as soon as he gets the chance, so that was inevitable.
> 
> My only request when that happens is that certain threads be saved, like the Chauvin and Rittenhouse trial threads. Isn’t Happenings a subsection of A&H?


I agree. My only question is who is getting the boot for being faggots? I can think of a couple dozen users who will cease to exist once A&H is basically deleted.


----------



## Full Race Replay (Mar 3, 2022)

So are there any types of pictures or images where full size would be appropriate or should it be thumbnails across the board? Would be an interesting thing to write up an automod bot to rectify.


----------



## Cats (Mar 3, 2022)

GET EM SLOBFATHER! KILL!


----------



## Honka Honka Burning Love (Mar 3, 2022)

Null said:


> When/if we get the software change I am just nuking A&N and not bothering to import its content because it's worthless.


Well that is a shame, since A&N is unironically the best place on the planet to see actual news and what is going on.


----------



## Definitely not Dobson (Mar 3, 2022)

whoops.


----------



## The handsome tard (Mar 3, 2022)

L50LasPak said:


> The problem with A&H is its culture war bullshit, which I would be fully willing to put a permanent stop to. The problem is not politics, or people talking about politics, the problem is drones mindlessly shilling the bullshit they eat on whatever shit vortex website they spend the majority of their time on. It doesn't remotely matter whether or not the person's bent is conservative, liberal, or non-aligned. If they have an agenda, they must be removed.



I agree that shit like that shouldnt be permitted. Political opinions are like assholes, we all have them and both can lead to shit. But its preferable if people kept things civil at least.

I just find it a bit unfair to blame it all on one place. I mean, lets be honest, removing Tumblr didnt make all retards on it disappear (ik it wasnt removed but given the changes it made, it practically was), they simply moved else where like Twitter.

Im just saying that if one is hasty and just "nukes it" from orbit, it may only make it worse because they will infect other places on the site. Its best to focus on individuals and remove them.


Looney Troons said:


> This forum is built on documenting the idiocy of weird Internet denizens, so it’s only natural that some participants, in turn, are idiots. They wave their banner proudly and are easily ignored.
> 
> @L50LasPak is 100% accurate here. The agendaposting drones who do not actively participate in discussions and only rehash their drivel are the primary reason A&H is the way it is. I don’t think it’s something we will ever get a handle on unless we do a purge of all of the drones, and maybe implement a vetting system to allow contributors to post. This is against the spirit of the forum though, so… I have no idea.
> 
> Anyway, this thread is about people being gay with images. Please don’t be gay with images.




I feel like its a loud party house situation. A lot of people there arent obnoxious and simply want to discuss and have a good time at weird articles. Is it fair to set fire to the whole place to get rid of the idiots? Assuming that even works and doesnt spread the idiocy else where.

And no, I wont be gay with images anymore. Im a smart boi now


----------



## Forgetful Kiwi (Mar 3, 2022)

Phone fags ruined the internet.


----------



## Haunted Gambler (Mar 3, 2022)

God, I'm so dumb.
I'm genuinely sorry for that.


----------



## HumanHive (Mar 3, 2022)

Null said:


> When/if we get the software change I am just nuking A&N and not bothering to import its content because it's worthless.


While I'm not going to argue with you about A&H because you're clearly fed up with it, I beg of you please include a "threadmarks" feature in addition to the "highlights" feature so we can get a timeline of major events in a lolcow thread that someone new to a thread can use as a quick rundown method. Without these threadmarks, you have to go through page after page of "hey this hottake was upvoted a bunch of times, clearly it's a highlight" and it's not just annoying, it makes you believe that there's nothing to be gained from using the highlight feature at all. I know some people use it - I get enough upvotes from my own posts that got highlighted - but I'm dissatisfied with even this because it's clearly a self-licking ice cream cone. Posts highlighted early on get upvoted more, and seem as a result to remain highlighted. I won't claim to understand the full system, but that's how it appears to work from my point of view and I hate it. Have curated threadmarks that preserve information that needs to be preserved, and if someone wants to read commentary they can just read the thread.

I will keep coming to the site after the nuking of A&H if you make it easier to browse major past events in lolcow threads. But otherwise, I see no reason to stick around a site that doesn't have features that even dumb sites like Spacebattles have figured out. I'm not interested in hunting for information all the time or rudely asking questions that have answers 100 pages back. I personally stick to A&H for this reason. The threads are short, are usually about the events themselves, and guess what if I want to find out more information about the event it is a google search away. Lolcows require a certain amount of stalking and lurking, and the site doesn't make that easy. I'm sure people with lots of time to read through 100 pages think it's fine, but if I just want to get enough information to start participating in a thread, what am I to do other than go on a binge read of posts that don't help me? At some point most normal people will just throw up their hands and give up.

All we're talking about is a feature that's like highlights, but major events only, and you can browse through those major events via a drop down. If you're worried about the process of curating it, possibly give users that have been on the site a certain amount of time the ability to nominate a post to be threadmarked; and if it is nominated enough times then there you go.  No memes or hottakes allowed, just events and important information. It might even take pressure off of editing the OP all the time, as instead of putting the timeline there - you just have it all the time in threadmarks.  

Go on Spacebattle's creative writing section, pick a story, and you'll probably find this threadmarking feature. The site even uses three, one for the main story and two others for sidestory and informational shit. They have this because it's useful. You can skip all the bullshit and get straight to the content. Perfect for new readers. They even have "Staff Posts", so all your "cut that shit out" warnings will never be lost in the shuffle.








						Creative Writing
					

For all prospective writers out there.  Post your stories and ideas for stories here for others to read and give constructive criticism on.  Note: Constructive criticism only.




					forums.spacebattles.com
				




And yes, I know you don't care if I leave the site or not, but I think you do care about making the site better. You can call people lazy, you can say "just read nigga", but the fact is that it's far easier to talk about politics than it is to talk about lolcows; so guess which one people do more often. Want to give the site a fresh new start, this is my suggestion as to how. Carrot rather than stick. I won't dismiss the effort for threadmarking longer older threads, but at the end of it you'll have better informed users and thus much better discussion, especially from those new to the thread.


----------



## What the shit (Mar 3, 2022)

HumanHive said:


> While I'm not going to argue with you about A&H because you're clearly fed up with it, I beg of you please include a "threadmarks" feature in addition to the "highlights" feature so we can get a timeline of major events in a lolcow thread that someone new to a thread can use as a quick rundown method. Without these threadmarks, you have to go through page after page of "hey this hottake was upvoted a bunch of times, clearly it's a highlight" and it's not just annoying, it makes you believe that there's nothing to be gained from using the highlight feature at all. I know some people use it - I get enough upvotes from my own posts that got highlighted - but I'm dissatisfied with even this because it's clearly a self-licking ice cream cone. Posts highlighted early on get upvoted more, and seem as a result to remain highlighted. I won't claim to understand the full system, but that's how it appears to work from my point of view and I hate it. Have curated threadmarks that preserve information that needs to be preserved, and if someone wants to read commentary they can just read the thread.
> 
> I will keep coming to the site after the nuking of A&H if you make it easier to browse major past events in lolcow threads. But otherwise, I see no reason to stick around a site that doesn't have features that even dumb sites like Spacebattles have figured out. I'm not interested in hunting for information all the time or rudely asking questions that have answers 100 pages back. I personally stick to A&H for this reason. The threads are short, are usually about the events themselves, and guess what if I want to find out more information about the event it is a google search away. Lolcows require a certain amount of stalking and lurking, and the site doesn't make that easy. I'm sure people with lots of time to read through 100 pages think it's fine, but if I just want to get enough information to start participating in a thread, what am I to do other than go on a binge read of posts that don't help me? At some point most normal people will just throw up their hands and give up.
> 
> ...


tl dr


----------



## karz (Mar 3, 2022)

just ban people who post /pol/ links without context lol

edit: better yet just ban phoneposters tbh


----------



## Dysnomia (Mar 3, 2022)

I don't understand why people can't figure out thumbnails and removing the ad text from copy/pastes. The only time I keep an in-article link is if it's directly related to the story. Like "person murdered, here's the results of the trial." ect...

A&H is a dumpster fire. People can't even be bothered to read the articles so often. They'll just comment with stuff that is not accurate at all. Like the 12 year old boy recently killed for firing at police. He was white and his picture was in the article. Yet not even the thread author seemed to know this.


----------



## What the shit (Mar 3, 2022)

Dysnomia said:


> I don't understand why people can't figure out thumbnails and removing the ad text from copy/pastes. The only time I keep an in-article link is if it's directly related to the story. Like "person murdered, here's the results of the trial." ect...
> 
> A&H is a dumpster fire. People can't even be bothered to read the articles so often. They'll just comment with stuff that is not accurate at all. Like the 12 year old boy recently killed for firing at police. He was white and his picture was in the article. Yet not even the thread author seemed to know this.


Link please?


----------



## Anus Lemonade (Mar 3, 2022)

I hate when daddy hits us


----------



## Long Tongue Silver (Mar 3, 2022)

Null said:


> Yes. The copy+paste jobs in A&N are by far the laziest, sloppiest shit on the site. A&N is beyond moderation to the point where I don't even bother pointing this out. Retard faggot niggers will literally include advertisements, asides, page notices, "READ MOREs" to other articles. Just unbelievably lazy. When/if we get the software change I am just nuking A&N and not bothering to import its content because it's worthless.


I've likely been guilty of this, so I'll be less of a nigger and keep the above quoted in mind the next time I chimp out post another news piece for A&N.


----------



## Kermit Jizz (Mar 3, 2022)

HumanHive said:


> the fact is that it's far easier to talk about politics than it is to talk about lolcows


This is why I've spent more time on A&H (and other off topic sub-forums) than lolcow threads. Lolcow discussions have a lot of downtime and have a barrier of entry to start posting on a new cow. Lolcows are fun, but I can't sit and post in a lolcow thread all day the same way I can an active happenings threads.

I mean I could do that, but I'd probably get thread banned pretty quick.


----------



## Crystal Coomer (Mar 3, 2022)

Forgive me father for I have sinned.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Mar 3, 2022)

A&H is a dumpster fire where people who are such retards that they got banned from every shithole on the internet decide to post because Null will let them drop the n-word and talk about how much they hate black people without banning them. They'll just go back to /pol/


----------



## Pissmaster (Mar 3, 2022)

Unassuming Local Guy said:


> I'm not sure thumbnails even reduce bandwidth usage.  I know they don't reduce storage space usage.


Screenshots from just about everything are automatically lossless PNGs, and a lot of people just scroll past images or get what they need in thumbnails, so that can add up in image-heavy threads. Why have Null burn 60mb of bandwidth on you for loading a single thread when that can be reduced to like 3mb?


----------



## CoolGuy1488 (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## Looney Troons (Mar 3, 2022)

Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> A&H is a dumpster fire where people who are such retards that they got banned from every shithole on the internet decide to post because Null will let them drop the n-word and talk about how much they hate black people without banning them. They'll just go back to /pol/


 The N-word is heavily used all over this site. How many users have it in their names?  It’s not exclusive to A&H even though it’s usage may be more concentrated. 

Again, to make sure I’m keeping my updates somewhat relevant, I am embedding a video from YouTube on my phone. It’s also somewhat pertinent to the conversation, and Hulkster because wrestling.


----------



## Jimmy Olsen (Mar 3, 2022)

Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> A&H is a dumpster fire where people who are such retards that they got banned from every shithole on the internet decide to post because Null will let them drop the n-word and talk about how much they hate black people without banning them. They'll just go back to /pol/


Aren't you that guy who fights with everyone in the rona threads?


----------



## SITHRAK! (Mar 3, 2022)

L50LasPak said:


> It doesn't remotely matter whether or not the person's bent is conservative, liberal, or non-aligned. If they have an agenda, they must be removed.


I agree. Then we can start banning people that use racial slurs, misogynistic comments, transphobia, stuff that makes people feel uncomfortable in a way they can’t explain for nonspecific reasons, insulting people’s headmates, denying lived experiences etc. We can have a big banner like RPGnet forbidding discussion of police or ICE unless it’s in the negative, and making a statement that Black Lives Matter and that we stand in solidarity with the people of Ukraine. Can’t wait.

EDIT: Just to clarify, A&H is very much a containment board, in my opinion. It may be a wretched hive of scum and villainy but it’s entirely possible nuking or neutering it might make things worse for other boards. m00t found that out when he nuked /news/ then /pol/ then pulled /pol/ harbor. If your site attracts lunatics, it’s best that they have their own asylum.

@Hollywood Hulk Hogan NIGGER


----------



## Osmosis Jones (Mar 3, 2022)

I fixed my posts, at least the most recent ones. I'm still gonna fucking phonepost though.


----------



## Kermit Jizz (Mar 3, 2022)

SITHRAK! said:


> I agree. Then we can start banning people that use racial slurs, misogynistic comments, transphobia, stuff that makes people feel uncomfortable in a way they can’t explain for nonspecific reasons, insulting people’s headmates, denying lived experiences etc. We can have a big banner like RPGnet forbidding discussion of police or ICE unless it’s in the negative, and making a statement that Black Lives Matter and that we stand in solidarity with the people of Ukraine. Can’t wait.


I think you missed the point


----------



## What the shit (Mar 3, 2022)

Jimmy Olsen said:


> Aren't you that guy who fights with everyone in the rona threads?


No, that's me. People often confuse the Hulkster with me.


----------



## SITHRAK! (Mar 3, 2022)

Kermit Jizz said:


> I think you missed the point


Could be.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Mar 3, 2022)

Looney Troons said:


> The N-word is heavily used all over this site. How many users have it in their names?  It’s not exclusive to A&H even though it’s usage may be more concentrated.
> 
> Again, to make sure I’m keeping my updates somewhat relevant, I am embedding a video from YouTube on my phone. It’s also somewhat pertinent to the conversation, and Hulkster because wrestling.


Right but if you think A&N is anything but a containment zone for extreme right-wing retards then you're an even bigger retard than they are


----------



## SITHRAK! (Mar 3, 2022)

Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> Right but if you think A&N is anything but a containment zone for extreme right-wing retards then you're an even bigger retard than they are


Containment zone, yes. Many extremist retards, check.
However there are many threads and posts there that have interesting discussion. I feel it’d be a shame to see it go as ‘collective punishment‘ for having an extremist fringe.
There is literally no other forum on the net I know of that offers what A&H does. I’d be very sad to see it go.


----------



## Looney Troons (Mar 3, 2022)

Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> Right but if you think A&N is anything but a containment zone for extreme right-wing retards then you're an even bigger retard than they are


I’m not going to launch an ad-hom attack against you.  It’s pointless. Moreover, the infighting that happens on this forum is pretty sad.

You can say the opposite about the TES and COVID boards though, can’t you?  If you consider A&H and the other boards, it’s like you have two retarded groups of kids playing at different ends of the same park at recess. Sometimes they coalesce, perhaps by accident or curiosity, and shitposting between both sides occurs momentarily, people post quotes in the Spider-Man thread, then all is forgotten.

I don’t have any issues with you or anyone of opposing thoughts/views. I can quickly scroll past any post I don’t want to see. You can and should do so too.

This post was made on a phone.


----------



## What the shit (Mar 3, 2022)

Looney Troons said:


> This post was made on a phone.


----------



## L50LasPak (Mar 3, 2022)

SITHRAK! said:


> I agree. Then we can start banning people that use racial slurs, misogynistic comments, transphobia, stuff that makes people feel uncomfortable in a way they can’t explain for nonspecific reasons, insulting people’s headmates, denying lived experiences etc. We can have a big banner like RPGnet forbidding discussion of police or ICE unless it’s in the negative, and making a statement that Black Lives Matter and that we stand in solidarity with the people of Ukraine. Can’t wait.


Banning shilling and advertisement is not banning discussion. Period.


----------



## Kermit Jizz (Mar 3, 2022)

Looney Troons said:


> I’m not going to launch an ad-hom attack against you.  It’s pointless. Moreover, the infighting that happens on this forum is pretty sad.
> 
> You can say the opposite about the TES and COVID boards though, can’t you?  If you consider A&H and the other boards, it’s like you have two retarded groups of kids playing at different ends of the same park at recess. Sometimes they coalesce, perhaps by accident or curiosity, and shitposting between both sides occurs momentarily, people post quotes in the Spider-Man thread, then all is forgotten.
> 
> ...


Wait a sec, I think I've heard this one before.
>manlet
>boomer facebook memes
>Trump's wrinkly cock
>uneducated
>something about percentages

I think that covers the gist of it.


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Mar 3, 2022)

L50LasPak said:


> I can clean up A&N to that specification. I would just need permission to be as draconian as I want. So far I've taken a light touch because of how people sperg out for getting "unfairly" banned, but if you're just going to nuke the board anyway I'd at least like a chance to ethnically cleanse all of the Reddit niggers and Kekistanis from it first.
> 
> Additionally I will also write detailed instructions and guidelines on how to copy over articles properly and watch over them to make sure they're implemented correctly, it wouldn't just be a slaughter.


If it means I can still post about politics after SneedForo then good.


----------



## SITHRAK! (Mar 3, 2022)

L50LasPak said:


> Banning shilling and advertisement is not banning discussion. Period.


Yeah I can get on board with that.


----------



## The Ugly One (Mar 3, 2022)

Sorry about that! Won't do it again.


----------



## SITHRAK! (Mar 3, 2022)

Honka Honka Burning Love said:


> Well that is a shame, since A&N is unironically the best place on the planet to see actual news and what is going on.


The fall of Afghanistan was chronicled in Happenings weeks before mainstream media picked up on it. I have a professional colleague whose family escaped after the collapse of the Northern Alliance and even he was surprised by how ahead-of-the-curve the info I was getting from here was. 
There were things covered in that thread that took him days to verify through family channels in Afghanistan.


----------



## Long Tongue Silver (Mar 3, 2022)

Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> Right but if you think A&N is anything but a containment zone for extreme right-wing retards then you're an even bigger retard than they are


It's times like these when I wish the "retard" filter was still around.


----------



## John Furrman (Mar 3, 2022)

Phoneniggers get the noose


----------



## WULULULULU (Mar 3, 2022)

I've always thought of A&N as a place where certain farmers farmed approval stickers for easy latefags.

Also, phoneposting is gay. Use Tor.


----------



## naaaaiiiiillllll!!! (Mar 3, 2022)

In more light-hearted news, I noticed Ronald McDonald in the background of the example Zelensky photo:




(yes, I inserted this as a thumbnail -- hopefully this is Kosher for everyone).


----------



## Meat Target (Mar 3, 2022)

Having A&H gone would not only improve the Farms, it would improve my real life. Being MATI all the time is too exhausting.


----------



## GHTD (Mar 3, 2022)

I'm surprised that there's not as many A&N stans coming in here calling Null a massive "globohomo faggot infected by libs" since he's saying he's getting rid of their favorite section.

Of course, myself, I don't care. It's all paint by numbers feds and retards too retarded to post on Stormfront. I want that edgy old 4chan feel, not that "I disagree with you so I'm going to spam Soyjaks at you" feel that screams you were banned from Reddit and you're angry because of it.


----------



## WULULULULU (Mar 3, 2022)

Kiwifarms is a forum site, not a news site. If you signed to the farms, then that means you resign all forms of news, god-forbid you actually resign yourself to the great groupthink the media pits in front of you. 

The internet should only be for entertainment purposes, not a newspaper for zoomers.


----------



## The Last Stand (Mar 3, 2022)

The handsome tard said:


> I agree that shit like that shouldnt be permitted. Political opinions are like assholes, we all have them and both can lead to shit. But its preferable if people kept things civil at least.
> 
> I just find it a bit unfair to blame it all on one place. I mean, lets be honest, removing Tumblr didnt make all retards on it disappear (ik it wasnt removed but given the changes it made, it practically was), they simply moved else where like Twitter.
> 
> Im just saying that if one is hasty and just "nukes it" from orbit, it may only make it worse because they will infect other places on the site. Its best to focus on individuals and remove them.


Judging on how A&N had moderators that have not stuck around and the people here rationalizing that it stays, I doubt it.


----------



## SITHRAK! (Mar 3, 2022)

The Last Stand said:


> Judging on how A&N had moderators that have not stuck around and the people here rationalizing that it stays, I doubt it.


Could be that the forum is toxic, but could also be because previous mods erroneously thought it was a glamorous and respected position that conferred power on them.
I like the ones we have now and I hope we get to keep them and the forum too.


----------



## Pissmaster (Mar 3, 2022)

so

Null hates A&N, and wants to drop it completely upon installing the new forum software
L50LasPak (staff) is willing to take on the monumental task of cleaning it all up, and just needs the go-ahead
most people ITT, from all over KF, are in full support of A&N's deletion
but CatParty (also staff) posts maybe like half of the threads in A&N total, mostly reviled culture war bullshit, several every day for years now, while rarely ever posting outside of A&N, and even her A&N threads are lazy - no archives or images
and A&N keeps chugging along


What's the DEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAL with CatParty?  Is she the sole reason A&N's still here?


----------



## Moths (Mar 4, 2022)

You niggers I think he meant that hes not transferring any of your old shit not deleting your autism zone


----------



## TitchBitties (Mar 4, 2022)

I love how much Null hates his userbase for being so dumb


----------



## Grub (Mar 4, 2022)

I really don't understand the hatred of A&N. I get the huge lack of quality in a lot of comments on articles, but as null points out constantly, the farms are an archival site and this site is one of the few sites that actually allows a full copy paste of an article, to be archived and a relatively free and open commentary. 

There's a lot of garbage threads and articles that get posted and they quickly vanish, but there's others that do spark some decent conversation and there's a huge variety in the kinds of topics and articles that get posted, more than i've seen elsewhere. And a lot of them do fall under 'gossip news'. News and gossip have always gone hand in hand, trying to separate them is ridiculous.


----------



## GHTD (Mar 4, 2022)

The level of A&N deletion cope.

"HE'S NOT DELETING THE SECTION! HE'S JUST NOT TRANSFERRING SHIT OVER TO THE NEW SOFTWARE!". He literally said he's "nuking" A&N, not purging it of all posts.


----------



## Paradigm (Mar 4, 2022)

I'm guilty of this for the roughly 2-3 times I've ever posted an image, but in my defence those images were funny and not cunty /pol/ shit so I'm excusing myself for those occasions.


----------



## The Southwest Strangla (Mar 4, 2022)

talking about thumbnails? that's gay. what we really need to talk about is Joe 



Spoiler



mama


----------



## L50LasPak (Mar 4, 2022)

Pissmaster said:


> What's the DEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAL with CatParty? Is he the sole reason A&N's still here?


Probably, to be honest with you.


----------



## AbyssStarer (Mar 4, 2022)

I hate when people throw images behind spoilers in an attempt to get around full sizing. Spoilers make the browser snap to them and tbh having to click around and close them to get the gist of the images instead of just having thumbnails is annoying. If a post is a bunch of spoilers lined up I tend to ignore it. This shid kinda ruins some threads for me.
Why use A&H when threads are slow instead of the infinitely better off-topic sections (or just getting off the computer)? Politics and news are faggot shit and breed negativity. Politispergs should kys.


----------



## WULULULULU (Mar 4, 2022)

AbyssStarer said:


> Why use A&H when threads are slow instead of the infinitely better off-topic sections (or just getting off the computer)? Politics and news are faggot shit and breed negativity. Politispergs should kys.


I miss the days when you can be apolitical instead of taking a side.


----------



## Haramburger (Mar 4, 2022)

I've been doing it the right way, for a long time. Give me stickers. Acknowledge and reward greatness.


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Mar 4, 2022)

Moths said:


> You niggers I think he meant that hes not transferring any of your old shit not deleting your autism zone


I hope you're right. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Čmarobnjak (Mar 4, 2022)

Instead of thumbnails, could we put our big ass images under a spoiler?


----------



## 4str4staleatherbelt (Mar 4, 2022)

longcat.png


----------



## The Last Stand (Mar 4, 2022)

Hey, if I could figure it out, there's no excuse for the rest of you.


----------



## Protistology (Mar 4, 2022)

Sorry hungry dog. I will do better.


----------



## Michael Janke (Mar 4, 2022)

WULULULULU said:


> Kiwifarms is a forum site, not a news site. If you signed to the farms, then that means you resign all forms of news, god-forbid you actually resign yourself to the great groupthink the media pits in front of you.


kiwifarms started as a gossip site based mainly on chris chans exploits, that expanded to talk about other exceptional individuals.


----------



## Kiwi & Cow (Mar 4, 2022)

Promiscuous Retard said:


> The level of A&N deletion cope.
> 
> "HE'S NOT DELETING THE SECTION! HE'S JUST NOT TRANSFERRING SHIT OVER TO THE NEW SOFTWARE!". He literally said he's "nuking" A&N, not purging it of all posts.


What purpose does it serve anyways? If I want to read an article I go to the sites themselves. If I want to post an article and start a discussion on it I post a link to it.
Some news sites even have weird formatting which make copypasting really annoying. I've tried it once years ago and it took me several minutes just to get the whole shit together.
I've read here that apparently it's used to archive news articles, but that's redundant with archive.org.

Hell this thing is not public, you need an account just to see it and it is not discussed anywhere outside it because it's completely disconnected from the rest of the forum, so any important discussion happening there will be practically lost because nobody will know it's there.

I would say that I avoid it like the plague, but I honestly don't care enough to actively avoid it, there is nothing interesting going on over A&H. If CatParty wants to keep making more threads like he already does, he could always do it on one of the main forums.


----------



## Berrakh (Mar 4, 2022)

I think I got it…


----------



## Animewasamistake (Mar 4, 2022)

Thank you, i am a bit retarded and needed this


----------



## Catspajamas7 (Mar 4, 2022)

Retard learning how to frog post.


----------



## Meat Target (Mar 4, 2022)

Kiwi & Cow said:


> What purpose does it serve anyways? If I want to read an article I go to the sites themselves. If I want to post an article and start a discussion on it I post a link to it.
> Some news sites even have weird formatting which make copypasting really annoying. I've tried it once years ago and it took me several minutes just to get the whole shit together.
> I've read here that apparently it's used to archive news articles, but that's redundant with archive.org.
> 
> ...


As an A&H subhuman, lemme play Devil's Advocate here:

Politicians and journalists are some of the biggest lolcows of them all. Since this website is dedicated to laughing at stupid people, that is A&N's purpose.

Alas, it has become a circlejerking refugee camp for /pol/acks and other politispergs exiled from elsewhere on the internet.

Though, personally, I'd ask Jersh to consider keeping Deep Thoughts and Happenings. And the big Off Topic section.


----------



## beautiful person (Mar 4, 2022)

Čmarobnjak said:


> Instead of thumbnails, could we put our big ass images under a spoiler?


Someone literally just said why that's bad: 


AbyssStarer said:


> I hate when people throw images behind spoilers in an attempt to get around full sizing. Spoilers make the browser snap to them and tbh having to click around and close them to get the gist of the images instead of just having thumbnails is annoying. If a post is a bunch of spoilers lined up I tend to ignore it. This shid kinda ruins some threads for me.
> Why use A&H when threads are slow instead of the infinitely better off-topic sections (or just getting off the computer)? Politics and news are faggot shit and breed negativity. Politispergs should kys.



Attaching images as thumbnails isn't difficult, even on phones.


----------



## Bonedome (Mar 4, 2022)

Kiwi & Cow said:


> What purpose does it serve anyways? If I want to read an article I go to the sites themselves. If I want to post an article and start a discussion on it I post a link to it.
> Some news sites even have weird formatting which make copypasting really annoying. I've tried it once years ago and it took me several minutes just to get the whole shit together.
> I've read here that apparently it's used to archive news articles, but that's redundant with archive.org.
> 
> ...


I personally enjoy the curated nature of it. I hate news sites with their 4 billion ads per page (I'm a filthy phone user by day) and most other sites don't report on such a breadth of content. There's nothing like reading some Chauvin or Rittenhouse stuff and getting into 2 pages of how to properly make meth or moonshine or whatever random factoids people have.


----------



## Kermit Jizz (Mar 4, 2022)

Grub said:


> There's a lot of garbage threads and articles that get posted and they quickly vanish, but there's others that do spark some decent conversation and there's a huge variety in the kinds of topics and articles that get posted, more than i've seen elsewhere.


I wonder if A&N could be shaped up by just having tighter quality control on the articles. Maybe a cap on how many an individual can post per day so they have to pick their favorites.

The above plus tighter crackdowns on any inter-forum drama that crops up there would probably go a long way.



Meat Target said:


> Though, personally, I'd ask Jersh to consider keeping Deep Thoughts and Happenings. And the big Off Topic section.


Second this. Say what you will about the quality of A&N, because a lot of it is useless fluff, but Happenings threads actually are pretty informative and the downtime discussions are lots of fun.


----------



## Kiwi & Cow (Mar 4, 2022)

Bonedome said:


> I personally enjoy the curated nature of it. I hate news sites with their 4 billion ads per page (I'm a filthy phone user by day) and most other sites don't report on such a breadth of content. There's nothing like reading some Chauvin or Rittenhouse stuff and getting into 2 pages of how to properly make meth or moonshine or whatever random factoids people have.


Phones have adblockers too.


----------



## Sarcastic sockpuppet (Mar 4, 2022)

We need a "use thumbnails, dumbass, this image is so big it has it's own gravity" kind of rating.
This would train people faster.


----------



## TexOffender (Mar 4, 2022)

Well shit i've been doing the handlebar thing. Whoopsie, thumbnails it is.


----------



## Astro Galactic Megalul (Mar 4, 2022)

Thanks, sorry for causing trouble with my big pics everyone


----------



## Estolysis (Mar 4, 2022)

Kiwi & Cow said:


> I would say that I avoid it like the plague, but I honestly don't care enough to actively avoid it, there is nothing interesting going on over A&H.


I love the constant stream of things to make fun of, interesting information, pictures, and videos that comes out of A&H, it keeps my short attention span entertained.


----------



## AeroFanta (Mar 4, 2022)

I did this recently, won't do it again kek


----------



## Red Hood (Mar 4, 2022)

I'll do my best. Unless I forget.


----------



## HarblMcDavid (Mar 4, 2022)

I dunno, I've always enjoyed A&N because it's like having a wild ass comments section below the news article like the days of yore.

And somehow even the most butchered copy/paste jobs format better than the site they came from.


----------



## thegooddoctor (Mar 4, 2022)

Null said:


> I have included a video tutorial on how to add a fucking image to your post to the OP of this thread thank you


Thanks for the help Null, I am too guilty of being a massive retard with photo sizes and I hope everyone here can follow suit and learn to size properly.


----------



## Ratoyan (Mar 4, 2022)

Thank you dear leader, please don't guillotine me for my past transgressions. I am now all the wiser.


----------



## HomerSimpson (Mar 4, 2022)

I remember the russel greer stream where you complained about this. Kinda funny it's still going on lol.


----------



## The Un-Clit (Mar 4, 2022)

Null said:


> Yes. The copy+paste jobs in A&N are by far the laziest, sloppiest shit on the site. A&N is beyond moderation to the point where I don't even bother pointing this out. Retard faggot niggers will literally include advertisements, asides, page notices, "READ MOREs" to other articles. Just unbelievably lazy. When/if we get the software change I am just nuking A&N and not bothering to import its content because it's worthless.


Fuckin Ay.


----------



## LiquidCancer (Mar 4, 2022)

I was always confused by your pleas for users to improve how they post images but when you explained that its because of Phone Users I understood.


----------



## Honka Honka Burning Love (Mar 4, 2022)

LiquidCancer said:


> I was always confused by your pleas for users to improve how they post images but when you explained that its because of Phone Users I understood.


Cellphones are the worst invention of human history.


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 4, 2022)

Pissmaster said:


> L50LasPak (staff) is willing to take on the monumental task of cleaning it all up, and just needs the go-ahead
> most people ITT, from all over KF, are in full support of A&N's deletion


He's insane.  His liver will die.  That's how @Hellblazer died.

Also as for the second, I'm not.  It would be absolutely pointless to delete it and something serving roughly the same purpose would probably have to be created.


Kermit Jizz said:


> I wonder if A&N could be shaped up by just having tighter quality control on the articles. Maybe a cap on how many an individual can post per day so they have to pick their favorites.


Most of the people who post lots of articles are good at it though.


----------



## Stoneheart (Mar 4, 2022)

Pissmaster said:


> Null hates A&N, and wants to drop it completely upon installing the new forum software
> L50LasPak (staff) is willing to take on the monumental task of cleaning it all up, and just needs the go-ahead
> most people ITT, from all over KF, are in full support of A&N's deletion
> but CatParty (also staff) posts maybe like half of the threads in A&N total, mostly reviled culture war bullshit, several every day for years now, while rarely ever posting outside of A&N, and even her A&N threads are lazy - no archives or images
> and A&N keeps chugging along


We Will resist this  Racist policy!


----------



## linchan (Mar 4, 2022)

Thank you, now because of this I can enjoy this Chic Fil A meal.


----------



## LightDragonman1 (Mar 4, 2022)

I realize I am one of those who are guilty of posting big amounts of large photos. I apologize, and I will try to make sure that I can minimize them in the future.


----------



## Ted Kaczynski (Mar 5, 2022)

Fuck you null, I will continue to render GIANT images all over your fucking site. They will be YUGE! the BIGGEST EVER!!


----------



## TurdEthics (Mar 5, 2022)

I must say that I think full pictures really add to the experience to get the full repulsion of the "Most Physically Repulsing Tranny" thread. But, I do understand the point.


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Mar 5, 2022)

Null said:


> Yes. The copy+paste jobs in A&N are by far the laziest, sloppiest shit on the site. A&N is beyond moderation to the point where I don't even bother pointing this out. Retard faggot niggers will literally include advertisements, asides, page notices, "READ MOREs" to other articles.


What if the ads and 'read mores' are funny and will enrage people more?


----------



## What the shit (Mar 5, 2022)

AnOminous said:


> Most of the people who post lots of articles are good at it though.


Aww thanks for talking about me indirectly.


----------



## The Un-Clit (Mar 5, 2022)

I hate A&N too, but it needs to be there. 

Otherwise the spergs who now post there will just dump their shit in General or somewhere else. It serves as containment for those who come here to get AWAY from Clown World and laugh at lolcows or discuss NON political and current event shit.


----------



## Feline Supremacist (Mar 5, 2022)

I am a @CatParty fangirl don't do this to my boy


----------



## What the shit (Mar 5, 2022)

Feline Supremacist said:


> I am a @CatParty fangirl don't do this to my boy


Simp


----------



## Feline Supremacist (Mar 5, 2022)

He gives me the internet's hottest takes you bet I simp


----------



## L50LasPak (Mar 6, 2022)

AnOminous said:


> He's insane. His liver will die.


I remain sober. I am insane though.


----------



## WULULULULU (Mar 7, 2022)

L50LasPak said:


> I remain sober. I am insane though.


Everyone in the Farms is insane though so that's a given.


----------



## Candida Auris (Mar 7, 2022)

I promise I won't post gigantic images, just leave A&N alone. We're good boys and don't hurt anyone.


----------



## Baraadmirer (Mar 15, 2022)

Is image hosting fucked up? I tried copying some images, expecting it'd upload to the server but it says it's running into problems.


----------



## MrJokerRager (Mar 15, 2022)

Baraadmirer said:


> Is image hosting fucked up? I tried copying some images, expecting it'd upload to the server but it says it's running into problems.


I am having the same issues as well and thought it was my browser.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Mar 18, 2022)

alright alright i'll do it just dont ass rape me with a ban


----------



## SomeDingus (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## Altera (Mar 18, 2022)

Imagine posting on a phone, and thinking you have any rights.

-posted from my phone.


----------



## Iron Jaguar (Mar 18, 2022)

I'm old and have no idea what anyone is talking about. - Am I not supposed to upload pictures using the "Drop Image" feature?


----------



## Illuminati Order Official (Mar 19, 2022)

Iron Jaguar said:


> I'm old and have no idea what anyone is talking about. - Am I not supposed to upload pictures using the "Drop Image" feature?


Attach picture, click "Insert" and then this button:


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 27, 2022)

That faggot called me a faggot in his whiny gay thread on his homosexual website.

It is informative though, thanks for sharing the walkthrough. I use an actual computer like a civilized person so I am glad that I wasn't inadvertently contributing to the problem.


----------



## Plaintiff is fat (Mar 28, 2022)

has network load per impression measurably decreased since shaming everyone with this thread?


----------



## Carolina Divina (Mar 31, 2022)

Sorry @Null


----------



## The handsome tard (Apr 11, 2022)

Did the situation improve by this point ?


----------



## Mr E. Grifter (Apr 19, 2022)

I try dear leader, but sometimes I get lazy and 4get.


----------



## KiwiSeperatist (Apr 19, 2022)

WaveBreak said:


> can't you ban the guys from /pol/, except for the old fags


 yes fuck /pol/niggers


----------



## Vinluv Handesbukia (Apr 30, 2022)

Please excuse me I have autism.


----------



## JamusActimus (May 1, 2022)

Vinluv Handesbukia said:


> Please excuse me I have autism.


You don't need to say it we know.


----------



## The FedEx Pope (May 2, 2022)

Please excuse the aids everyone, I'm literally surfing KF on a giant 80" monitor in my living room

I'll move my chair closer next time


----------



## Lards and Lasses (May 15, 2022)

I'm confused. Am I considered a retard for assuming that resizing it with the handlebars achieved the same goal as inserting a thumbnail? If so, I don't think it's "common sense" to know about this bit of forum minutiae.


----------



## Regina (May 16, 2022)

You tell them, Null.

You...

NULLIFY DEM NUMPTIES!


----------



## Farmer John (May 19, 2022)

This thread isn't full of people trolling with giant images?

The joke was made and everyone moved on like adults?

I'm honestly disappointed...


----------



## Cannon (May 26, 2022)

There I fixed it


----------



## Leeksfordays (Jun 5, 2022)

Best way to do this via mobile phone?


----------



## ImagineTheSmell (Jun 18, 2022)

I DON' GIVE A SHIT BITCH! FUCK YOU JOSHUA "KID DIDDLER" CONNER MOON OF THE KIWI BROKE DICK FARMS! YOU THINK I CARE ABOUT THE INTEGRITY OF YOUR SHITTY FUCKING AUTISTIC FAGGOT WEBSITE TO LEARN HOW TO PROPERLY INSERT THUMBNAILS!? FUCK YOU BITCH I WILL INTENTIONALLY UPLOAD MAXIMUM RESOLUTION UPSCALED IMAGES UNSPOILED AND INERTED IN FULL JUST TO SPITE YO FUCKING BITCH ASS! I DARE YOU TO COME UP IN 'ERE AN HOLLER' AT ME CAUSE IMMA HOLLER' RIGHT BACK AT YOU FUCKING COCKSUCKING KIWI FAGGOTS!


----------



## Ether Being (Jul 6, 2022)

Lesson learned from this easy to miss common sense mistake of forum-fu.


----------



## Chuckie Kane (Jul 17, 2022)

ImagineTheSmell said:


> View attachment 3400922
> I DON' GIVE A SHIT BITCH! FUCK YOU JOSHUA "KID DIDDLER" CONNER MOON OF THE KIWI BROKE DICK FARMS! YOU THINK I CARE ABOUT THE INTEGRITY OF YOUR SHITTY FUCKING AUTISTIC FAGGOT WEBSITE TO LEARN HOW TO PROPERLY INSERT THUMBNAILS!? FUCK YOU BITCH I WILL INTENTIONALLY UPLOAD MAXIMUM RESOLUTION UPSCALED IMAGES UNSPOILED AND INERTED IN FULL JUST TO SPITE YO FUCKING BITCH ASS! I DARE YOU TO COME UP IN 'ERE AN HOLLER' AT ME CAUSE IMMA HOLLER' RIGHT BACK AT YOU FUCKING COCKSUCKING KIWI FAGGOTS!


SUE-WEEEEEEEEEE!!!


----------



## Norbert the Tiger (Aug 14, 2022)

This helpful pointer from Null was but confusing to me because it discusses Ctrl + v and Ctrl + p as the culprit, which is never anything I did. What I now realize is that using the drop image button (which is the most intuitive thing to do) is effectively the same, *whether one is using a phone or desktop/laptop.*


Instead, go to attach field, and *then* INSERT as thumbnail to get the image where you want it embedded in the post. I get it now and am sorry for making the same mistake others have made.


----------



## Grug (Aug 30, 2022)

Spoiler






I think I finally figured out how to add an image inside a spoiler tag. Please clap


----------



## Cavalier Cipolla (Oct 21, 2022)

Thank you for this enlightenment, Jewsh! I now keep reminding phoneposting queers posting huge images to post thumbnails! And I also use thumbnails unless the image is a smaller desktop screenshot!


----------



## Apis mellifera (Oct 22, 2022)

Cavalier Cipolla said:


> Thank you for this enlightenment, Jewsh! I now keep reminding phoneposting queers posting huge images to post thumbnails! And I also use thumbnails unless the image is a smaller desktop screenshot!


Thumbnails are especially important for people with slow internet or using tor.


----------



## DarkSydeHyde (Oct 22, 2022)

You're a nigger if you post multimegabyte pictures as-is. Your parent may be white, but are not.


----------

